
Common ground in political flap: senseless laptop bans - anigbrowl
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-05-16/common-ground-in-trump-russia-fury-senseless-laptop-bans
======
anigbrowl
I edited the headline to focus on the laptop ban part rather than partisan
politics. I'd rather leave the political scandal to the pundits and focus on
the security theater part of the story, if we can.

